# Intro's with sibling



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

Any tips on introductions when its for sibling, there is only an 11month gap & oldest is 18months......
Would you have then involved from the start? Trying to think how I can spend time learning routine with FC when i've got LO attachedto my leg 🙄


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

how long are intros?    


can you do the first day without LO to learn the routine, then carry on as you will be at home with both? ......once home i'm guessing both kids' routines will merge and you will find a routine that works for your family


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

We're not taking him to initialfirst visit. Then theres 5 days & placed on the 6th. Not sure when it will switch to being at our home. Hopefully find out this week? But I have no confidence in sw planning them to meet their needs so want to be able to push for what us & the FC think are best.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

I would involve him as soon as you can after first day. He's going to be very jealous initially so best to make sure he doesn't feel excluded. Just my opinion - we did fta so didn't hav intros with youngest two with close age gap. Oldest two however we had a long period of meeting her and we involved oldest son as soon as we could.


----------

